# Great day for a cold smoke on some Cheeeeeeze in North Texas



## jno51 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice crisp day in North Texas mid 20's this morning low 30's all day. Made for a good day to smoke a little cheese.

3, perrer jacks

1, colby jack,chipotle,habanero

1, sharp chedder

1, montery jack,spinach artichoke


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks great. Now the clock is ticking for the 2 week wait  Congrats


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 11, 2012)

Great color on the cheese!


----------



## sprky (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree with Pops, great color!


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 12, 2012)

i agree 2 nice color


----------



## jno51 (Feb 12, 2012)

I am on cheese patrol for the next two weeks, It will never make it.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 12, 2012)

looks good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





just got my AMPS  last week.

 going to try it out today with some cheese

as soon as the temp get above 30

waiting two weeks to try it will be hard to do


----------

